# My new fish room



## Warhawk

A few months I found a great deal in a used 125 tank. But my problem was I don't have room to set it up in my room. So I decided to redesign my fish room. I had 4 tanks set up on some shelves but nothing super because I knew I would be changing the room at some point

So I started with a list of what tanks I had sitting around and the size of my room. What I found out is I have a lot of stuff sitting around not being used. It took me about 3 weeks to work out how I wanted to build my rack system so I could use most of my current tanks and not have wasted space. In the end I'm very happy with how it turned out, I will have to buy a few more tanks to fill up the rack but no big deal.










The shelf is 12'8" long the bottom shelf has two 20g tall and two 55g tanks. The middle shelf has a 30g long and two 20g long (has room for another) and the top shelf has seven 10g tank. I don't have any of the tanks hooked together but I have the rack off the wall so I could run plumbing down the back if I wanted to. 

This week I'm hoping to build the next rack that will hold the 125g tank. I will be running new electrical next week. All the equipment doesn't need that much power but it's a lot of cords and I want it to look clean/neat. 


I still have some work to do to clean it up and remove the HOB filters. Next on my list is to get a large air pump I can use to power all the sponge filters in the tanks. Right now I have 3 normal ones running and they are doing a fine job but again want it to be clean and neat. Also thinking about changing the 10g tanks for five 20g long tanks on the top shelf. That would give me some nice grow out tanks for fry.

So far I have 6 tanks set up plus my quarantine tank. Ran out of heaters and fish for the other tanks. But I will be breeding fish from my own stock to fill up the other tanks I want a BN pleco in every tank and maybe some cherry shrimp.


----------



## willow

subscribing :-D


----------



## Tolak

willow said:


> subscribing :-D


Same here. Looks like the beginning of a nice setup, one thing I learned is always allow for expansion. Don't skimp on the electrical, have a look at Jehmco for commercial grade power strips, I'm running a couple 4' strips & a 6' strip in my setup. Take humidity control into consideration, as things get bigger this gets to be a bigger concern.


----------



## Warhawk

Tolak said:


> Same here. Looks like the beginning of a nice setup, one thing I learned is always allow for expansion. Don't skimp on the electrical, have a look at Jehmco for commercial grade power strips, I'm running a couple 4' strips & a 6' strip in my setup. Take humidity control into consideration, as things get bigger this gets to be a bigger concern.



At first I wasn't thinking about electrical at all but then I ran out of plugs. Then I started looking at what I have plugged and what they draw.

My air pumps only use 3.5 watts each so that's nothing. But I have 3 plugged in and will be adding 2 more so that means I need 5 outlets or I could just get a big pump and only need one. 

My lights will be 10 T8 fixtures on timers. Each are 32 watts so again not a lot of power just a lot of outlets.

My heaters are the biggest draw my unheated tanks are 70 degrees, I keep the room closed and the air tempature is 75+ but not sure why my tanks do get there also. I'm going to pick up a small space heater this summer so I can get the room a little warmer next winter. 

When I started putting things on paper I need a lot of outlets so I talked to a buddy and we are going to put a new 20 amp circuit in my box(its already in the room) so I can put enough outlets for all the stuff. The 20 amp should be big enough for expansion down the road. I might leave the lights on the current circuit, the air pump will be in a different room and just plumb it into the fish room, so that leaves the heaters plus any extra stuff on the new circuit.


As for the humidity I keep all the tanks covered and over the years I never noticed a increase but I have thought about that. If it starts to be a issues I'm going to put a exhaust fan in the wall to pull out some and get a dehumidifier to sit in the middle of the room.

My room is only 9x13 so I can only really add one more rack of tanks. I'm thinking about changing the 10g for 20g long so then I can build a rack to hold just 10g tanks. Then use them to hold fry and start sizing them for moving to the larger tanks. Or might just put the 10g in the yard sale and buy 20g long for everything. But that's many months down the road.


I have already


----------



## Warhawk

It has been super busy so not much time to work on my electrical, I got the outlet boxes installed, conduit and wire run and got half the outlets wired up over the last week or so. I need to finish the outlets and have the guy come attach it to the breaker box.

If I would stop buying more fish I might be able to get the room done. I keep spending my fish room time doing water changes or doing small stuff on the tanks. It's fun but need to finish the room.


----------



## Embouck7

There is always a project in my fish room haha not sure if mine will ever be "done"


----------



## Warhawk

I agree it might not ever be done. I want new fish but I'm making my self wait until I have more tanks ready. While I can set up a 2 more QT very easy I want to have a place to move the new guys first. 

If the weather would warm up a little I could bring in my 125 from the garage. It's so cold I don't want to move it and risk cracking the glass.


----------



## Tolak

Embouck7 said:


> There is always a project in my fish room haha not sure if mine will ever be "done"


They never are, you'll always come up with ideas for new & better stuff.


----------



## Warhawk

Got my electrical all done. I lost count of how many trips to the store to get just one more thing.

Turns out my screw up buying the wrong wire and being too lazy to take it back so I worked with it was a blessing. I bought 14-3 wire thinking it was three 14 gauge wires but it was four 14 gauge wires. Not a huge deal I was just going to leave the one empty but my electrician said we could run it as two 15amp breakers not just one. So that is what he did, I have lots of outlets now with 30 amps so I can add lots of tanks no problem.


My wife also asked if I would move her Beard Dragon down to the room. I moved him down last night and he looks much happier now.


----------



## willow

where was the bearded dragon,and why wasn't he happy ? :-D


----------



## Warhawk

willow said:


> where was the bearded dragon,and why wasn't he happy ? :-D



He was in the living room until October then he got moved him to our guess room. It's about time to move him back to the living room but we moved the cabinet out his tank sit on. So now he is sleeping with the fish. :-D (I know it was bad but how often can you use that line?)

He is a cool pet about half the year, but in late fall when the days get shorter he goes into brumation. For those that don't know brumation is kind of like hibernation but he isn't fully asleep. He will stop eating and sleep 23 hours a day, we keep his lights on everyday, wake him up for a bath, and to eat every few weeks, but he just sits in the tank doing nothing until the days get longer and he becomes active again.

I hope in the fish room he won't see the days changing and will only have his light to know if it's day or night so maybe that will stop the brumation, we have talked to others with Beard Dragons theirs don't sleep as much as ours.


----------



## willow

hi
my one slept all through from November until march,and was less than impressed
when i woke her one time on her first brumation.


----------



## Warhawk

willow said:


> hi
> my one slept all through from November until march,and was less than impressed
> when i woke her one time on her first brumation.


Sounds like ours, but ours is awake now and eating good. Wonder why no one talked about that before we got ours?


----------



## willow

i learnt about brumation from a reptile site that i found.
the breeder that i actually got my baby dragon didn't even tell me.


----------



## Tolak

Nice accidental screw up with the wiring, love when that happens! You'll have no problem with power, I ran a 15 & a 20 to my room, it originally was a 4th bedroom I built in. Kids grow up, move out, pull a 20 to add to the 15 & no problems ever.


----------



## Embouck7

Had they told you about brumation would you have bought one? Haha I bet not, selling pets is simmilar to sellling used cars.


----------



## willow

i still would have bought mine


----------



## pshuman

As an electrician, for 20 amp, you should have at least 12ga. 14 is not large enough for all that power, especially with heaters running. You are seriously risking an electrical fire.


----------



## Warhawk

Tolak said:


> Nice accidental screw up with the wiring, love when that happens! You'll have no problem with power, I ran a 15 & a 20 to my room, it originally was a 4th bedroom I built in. Kids grow up, move out, pull a 20 to add to the 15 & no problems ever.


yes it worked out very well in the end. 



pshuman said:


> As an electrician, for 20 amp, you should have at least 12ga. 14 is not large enough for all that power, especially with heaters running. You are seriously risking an electrical fire.



Sorry I wasn't clear, I ran 14 ga wire for my new outlets planning on using a 15 amp breaker but the electrician that hooked everything into the breaker book hooked up two 15 amp breakers one for the left side of the room and one for the right side of the room. 

The outlets that where in the room to start with is on a 20 amp but I don't know the wire they used. He did test that circuit and it was pulling 3.4 amps so I'm guessing all the heaters where not on at that point.


Spent the weekend cleaning the room up and putting everything into its place. I have a buddy coming over this weekend to help em put my 125g up. I will see about getting some new pics this week.


----------



## Warhawk

Embouck7 said:


> Had they told you about brumation would you have bought one? Haha I bet not, selling pets is simmilar to sellling used cars.



We would have still bought ours I think. We enjoy having him even if it's part time.


----------



## Embouck7

Pictures would be sweet can't wait


----------



## Warhawk

Embouck7 said:


> Pictures would be sweet can't wait



Will take some Pics tonight.

I was thinking today all the wood is bare but maybe I should paint all the wood. I should have thought about that before I filled some tanks but it is what it is at this point. If I painted the rack it would have a nice clean look and seal the wood so it won't get wet, not that getting wet has been a issue in the last few months.


----------



## Warhawk

Okay time for some update photos. It is still a work in progress so everything isn't perfect.

This is a shot from my door, The tank on the left is a 29g and the large one is my 125g it is empty at the moment still working on cleaning it. I will fill it fully this weekend and allow it to set a week or so to make sure of no leaks before I add fish. 









Next is the fish rack. It was too big to take just one photo so I had to take 3.

Left side, Middle, Right side

Left side has my 55g on bottom, 30g in middle and empty 10g on top
Middle Gecko and empty 20g on bottom, two 20g L middle and two 10g fry tanks on top
Right side has 55g on bottom, Bearded dragon middle, 5g & 10g empty on top 























In the corner you can see a small stand with two 20g Tall tanks, my buckets, and other stuff that has found it's way into the fish room.

I'm not happy with my lights, I'm going to see about changing them out but not sure what I will go with.


----------



## Embouck7

Wow that looks great!!


----------



## Warhawk

There is enough room to the right of the 125g to place the 20g tall stand or maybe I can place my sink there. Not sure where the sink will go yet.


----------



## jjposko

Room really looks good. What don't you like about your light setup?


----------



## Embouck7

whats the other spot for your sink? By the buckets? I would base it on where the plumbing comes from. And jjposko has some really nice leds set up, most likely gonna go with those lights my self....


----------



## jjposko

Well I have the standard $15 48" lowes shop lights with 6500k bulbs over my betta tanks. I have 2 Current Freshwater + LED 48" lights over my ten gallon tanks which I really like. Then I have my 6000k LED flloodlights test over my 29g tank(2x10w 1 20w). I really like the current LED's but the flood lights seem to be doing great over my 29g tank.


----------



## Warhawk

jjposko said:


> Room really looks good. What don't you like about your light setup?


Thanks

The lights on the second self are 6500k and I was a little worried they where too much for my low light plants, causing them not to grow. But this weekend I gave the tanks a super clearing and really spend some time looking at the plants they are all doing very well. When I set the tanks up I had 6-7 sections of java fern that as 2-3" each now I have 20-25 sections all about 2" so they are growing better than I thought they where. My Swords lost all their leaves but have grown new ones just wish they where bigger. I need to get replace some of the smaller lights with the 48" lights. I have another one that is white I could paint it black like the others or just buy a few more the black ones.




Embouck7 said:


> whats the other spot for your sink? By the buckets? I would base it on where the plumbing comes from. And jjposko has some really nice leds set up, most likely gonna go with those lights my self....


I was thinking the sink would go where the 29 gallon is. I have a drain and water just on the other side of the wall just to the left of the 125g tank. It is 2-3 feet from the corner. If I put it at the end of the 125g I would have to run the water and drain 8 feet so not a problem. If I put the sink where the 29g is now(left of the 125g) I would have to run less plumbing but I would limit my self on expanding for more tanks. I also worry about the sink blocking part of the view to the 55g, but that feels like the best choice.




jjposko said:


> Well I have the standard $15 48" lowes shop lights with 6500k bulbs over my betta tanks. I have 2 Current Freshwater + LED 48" lights over my ten gallon tanks which I really like. Then I have my 6000k LED flloodlights test over my 29g tank(2x10w 1 20w). I really like the current LED's but the flood lights seem to be doing great over my 29g tank.


I have the same shop lights from lowes on the second shelf. I will look at the LED lights on your thread, I like the idea of LED but I'm pretty cheap so I went with the shop lights. 


Next on my list is working out where to put my next set of tanks.

I built the 125g stand with the idea of putting two 29g under so going to move the 29g over once I get another one. That will free up the 29g double stand I could use some place else. I really wanted to add four 75g tanks this summer but I'm not sure I have the room. I could build a double rack on the wall where the 29g is to hold 2 tanks no problem but if I put 4 on the wall it will cover the heating vent which will effect my temperature in the room this winter. 

I could do two 75g and maybe three 40g breeders but that would limit the larger fish. Or I could pick up more 29g tanks, I have room for 3 more of those but after Kong(my oscar) grows out of his current 29g I don't know what I will be putting in those tanks. 

I guess I need to work out what fish I want then what tanks to buy.


----------



## jjposko

Sorry for all those picts in your thread. I thought you were looking for options, not concern over plant growth. You cant beat the shop lights for what they cost and they grow low light plants great. 

If you are planning on big fish then the bigger tanks are worth putting in. 

Can you re-route the heating vent above/below/to the side to an area that won't get blocked? That way you could accommodate the tanks you want.

I am looking forward to what fish you decide to get and raise.


----------



## Warhawk

jjposko said:


> Sorry for all those picts in your thread. I thought you were looking for options, not concern over plant growth. You cant beat the shop lights for what they cost and they grow low light plants great.
> 
> If you are planning on big fish then the bigger tanks are worth putting in.
> 
> Can you re-route the heating vent above/below/to the side to an area that won't get blocked? That way you could accommodate the tanks you want.
> 
> I am looking forward to what fish you decide to get and raise.



Glad to see your pics, all are welcome. 

Right now my plants are all low light and I know going to the high light plants I will have to really upgrade my lights, but like i said I'm cheap so I might just stay with the low light ones and cheaper lights. THat leaves move money for fish and tanks.:lol:

I know I will need two 75g tanks but if I had four I would fill them up for sure. I want to get some convict cichlids but I might use a 29g or maybe one of the 55g and move the Angels to the 29g. I'm working on a list of fish I want to keep I will post it here and get some feedback on what tanks to go with.

I didn't think about moving the heat vent that that would be a idea. Thanks for that tip.


Again your pics are welcome thanks for sharing, I need help narrowing my options.


----------



## Embouck7

Those current freshwater LED bars are sweet I may have started a few people down this road.... Best part is the leds are adjustable with the remote and its only around a 100 dollar tag. (About the best value I can find) ...... Thinking of combining the flood light design with my light bar (the reflective cone) gonna need to build my glass hoods first. 

Side note: current leds wont burn low light plants (mine is at full strength and out of 7 anubius nana 0 are burned)


----------



## jjposko

Embouck7 said:


> Those current freshwater LED bars are sweet I may have started a few people down this road....


Yeah he recommended Current and I ended up buying 2....


----------



## Warhawk

This weekend I will be working on getting all my lights on timers so I don't have to plug them in every morning. That is starting to get old with half on the timer and half not. I'm also going to move my 29g so it is under the 125 where I planed for it to go in the first place. While doing some spring cleaning I found a box full of HOB filters I forgot I had so I will clean those up and throw away any that are beyond repair or parts. I found a few lights also I know one is bad but I don't remember which one. 

Hoping to find a faster way to do water changes. I have a few ideas to work on this weekend that should speed things up. I do 25-30% water changes on Tue, and Thrus for tanks with fish that are still growing(all but one tank) and Saturday morning everyone gets a 30% water change a good tank cleaning. I also use that time to moved decor around or change anything else on the tanks. Right now it takes about 90 mins to do everything on Sat but I think I can get that to less than a hour easy.


----------



## Tolak

How are you changing water now?


----------



## Embouck7

Why not go dirt with the low lights, dustyn's fish tanks on youtube..... Don't buy any of his stuff but watch his vids. Hes real hot on dirt tanks with flouresents. My dirt tank would be growing like mad if the acara's didnt thrash them during a mating dance. Cost me $2.50 to do, and some good old WC's...


----------



## Warhawk

My water changing now has been improving for the last few months, I have learned a few things to save time (bigger hoses more buckets) but there is still a lot of room for improvement. I have a 3/4" hose attached to a soda bottle to vacume the larger tanks, it drains to fast on the 20g or less so I use the one from the pet store with 1/4" hose. I drain into 5 gallon buckets the I have to carry them about 40 feet to my drain. I have 5 buckets so I can at least carry two at the same time. When I refill I use a garden hose and place it into the tank and fill all the tanks back up while I add Prime. 

Last night I change about 85 gallons of water in little over a hour. But that was very little scrubbing of the tanks I vac the gravel some but my major cleaning is done on Sat mornings. 

I will be getting the items tonight to make one of these. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/water-change-assist-533378/

And I have a idea for a drain so I can drain my water right into that and not the bucket. If I don't have to worry about the buckets and holding the hose while the water refills it should cut my time in half.

[email protected] I have thought about going to dirt tanks but I just can't bring my self to make that leap. I have watched some of Dustins videos but I can't handle to much of his sales pitch, so I only watch a few then move along. 

I have live plants in 3 of my tanks and I really like the way they look, all my others have fake plants. I got the shop lights with 6500k bulbs thinking it would help my swords grow but so far not so much, maybe going to dirt would help them really kick off. I was able to find some driftwood locally so I have thought about updating my tanks to a better aquacscape and if I change to dirt that would be the best time. 

I will have to look into that a lot more. Thanks


----------



## Tolak

I do the same idea as in that link, I just switch out the end to a longer or shorter piece. Get yourself a 35 gallon Rubbermaid garbage can, and one of those emergency pumps commonly found at Home Depot or Ace Hardware normally used to deal with water in the basement. You'll also need a hose long enough to run to a drain. Siphon the tanks into the can, plug in the pump to drain. If you want to get fancy/lazy you can hook a float switch to the pump. Use the hose to fill when done draining, if you run a 2nd hose you can fill one tank while the next is draining. Those pumps are designed to drain down to about 1/4" of water, and have a screen to block things like plant debris, gravel, or snail shells.


----------



## Embouck7

Dirt tanks are really easy to set up and once you get past the month mark your tank mantainance goes down by 50%.... If you try dirt just get the cheap topsoil, cook at 185 degrees F to kill the bugs and other stuff. One inch dirt one inch gravel, most important part is one inch of dirt... Sand and gravel are somewhat interchangeable, altho you will have less problems with gravel (sand needs MTS to work right). Seriously easy for a guys like us to set up, I personally will only use dirt in my planted tanks now. If you try a small tester tank I can be pretty sure you will be like "why didin't I do this sooner". It has to be the most cost effective upgrade all based on the common sense fact that plants need dirt.


----------



## Warhawk

Tolak said:


> I do the same idea as in that link, I just switch out the end to a longer or shorter piece. Get yourself a 35 gallon Rubbermaid garbage can, and one of those emergency pumps commonly found at Home Depot or Ace Hardware normally used to deal with water in the basement. You'll also need a hose long enough to run to a drain. Siphon the tanks into the can, plug in the pump to drain. If you want to get fancy/lazy you can hook a float switch to the pump. Use the hose to fill when done draining, if you run a 2nd hose you can fill one tank while the next is draining. Those pumps are designed to drain down to about 1/4" of water, and have a screen to block things like plant debris, gravel, or snail shells.


I got the "tool" built and I made the tip so I can change it for different tanks. I picked up the stuff Friday night but I got once of the connectors wrong so I wasn't able to use it Sat morning on my water changes. But I got the right one sat evening and did a test run on my 125 to see how it worked, very happy with it.

I thought about the garbage can system but I don't want to store that in my room while I not using it. I'm working on a idea of hooking up PVC onto my rack at the bottom and run that to my drain. I can drain the tanks right into that so I won't need long hoses or have them running across the floor. Still in the early stage but when I have it worked out I will post photos for you guys. Might tank me a week or so got a lot of ideas to work on for the fish room.



Embouck7 said:


> Dirt tanks are really easy to set up and once you get past the month mark your tank mantainance goes down by 50%.... If you try dirt just get the cheap topsoil, cook at 185 degrees F to kill the bugs and other stuff. One inch dirt one inch gravel, most important part is one inch of dirt... Sand and gravel are somewhat interchangeable, altho you will have less problems with gravel (sand needs MTS to work right). Seriously easy for a guys like us to set up, I personally will only use dirt in my planted tanks now. If you try a small tester tank I can be pretty sure you will be like "why didin't I do this sooner". It has to be the most cost effective upgrade all based on the common sense fact that plants need dirt.



I looked a lot into dirt tanks, I cleaned up two 20g High tanks this weekend and I will pick up some dirt and gravel this week. Not sure I have enough plants to plant them both but I have enough for at least one. 

My goal has been to get my plants growing well so I can stock all my tanks with plants with out having to spend all the money to buy plants for them all. This might work I know it will take a few months but I got the time. 



This weekend I got a lot done, on top of all my normal maintenance stuff
--Moved some of my lights around and everyone is on timers. 
--Moved the bearded dragon to my sons room, he wanted him up there with him. I'm guessing after a few weeks that he will be back in my room, but by then I will have another shelf for him.
--Found a source for free drift wood. I will see about getting some photos of them this week and posting a thread about them but I have 12 pieces right now soaking.

This week I need to get my meal worm project going(I will post details later), get my dirtied tank setup, start laying out my drain system, and build a tortoise table for my oldest son.


----------



## jjposko

Can you post a few picts of your of the PVC water tool you built? Looking forward to seeing what your drain system looks like for your tanks. Great idea.

Great info on dirt tanks if you havn't seen this before:

How to: Natural Planted tank
How to: Natural Planted tank - Page 4


----------



## Warhawk

jjposko said:


> Can you post a few picts of your of the PVC water tool you built? Looking forward to seeing what your drain system looks like for your tanks. Great idea.
> 
> Great info on dirt tanks if you havn't seen this before:
> 
> How to: Natural Planted tank
> How to: Natural Planted tank - Page 4



I haven't forgot the pic but I keep forgetting to take that pic. 

I have a drain system worked out just need to buy the pvc to get started. Hoping I can get started this weekend but I'm worried I will not have time to do that project also.

Thanks for those links I had not seen them.


----------



## Warhawk

Here are a few photos of the tool I made. The one on the left is my refill tool the two on the right are part of my drain system but they are still a work in progress. 

The refill tool is all made from 3/4" PVC pipe. The green hose goes thru a 2" hole in the wall(floor level) to my utility sink, I have it set for hot and cold water so my temp is correct going back into the tanks. I can pull the tool to every tank in my room and when I'm done just push the hose back thru the hole in the wall. 

The part in the tank has 12 cuts in it so the water will come out with less pressure. I was worried it would still stray a lot but it doesn't. This pipe is the only thing not glued, I was thinking I could change pipes for different tanks but it has worked in them all just fine. 




















The pipes that are on the right are part of my drain system. They are 1/2" PVC pipe my plan is to hang them on the tank when I want to drain the water to a given level, different pipes on the inside to drain to different levels. I will have a 25% and 50% level, I will have different ones for each size tank. I will be able to vac the tank then start the drain and start on the next tank. Once the water gets to the right level it will stop draining. Then I can at my refill tool and let if fill back up.

These are a work in progress I might scrap the whole idea if it doesn't work as well as I think it should. Picking up the stuff for the drain system tonight so with luck will have it going this weekend and can test it out.


----------



## Embouck7

Looks good to me, I would keep going with that idea!


----------



## Warhawk

I got some free time last night and I started my drain system. 

I did a lot of reading about how much water will freely flow thru PVC pipe so I would know what size to get. I used 1" pipe because I would be using 3/4" or 1/2" hose to drain to the pipe. Knowing where I would put the pipe I wanted it to be small enough that it wasn't in the way. 

This weekend I will be adding up right sections to the T's so the hose stays in better and cut down on the risk of over flowing. Also going to put a net of the end of the pipe to catch anything that gets sucked up from the tank. That will also be a safety net for the fish in case I suck one up.


On Thursday night I do water changes, no real cleaning just changing the water. So last night I had two tanks draining and one tank refilling while I'm sitting in the chair watching. That is the way to do water changes. 

















The empty tanks in the pics are going to be my dirt tanks. Hoping to pick up the stuff tonight to set them up this weekend. Also going to get black paint so I can paint the rack and PVC drain. Really should have painted the rack before I added tanks but I will be able to work around that.


----------



## Warhawk

After using the drain system I really like it, it makes water changes much easier and faster. I added the up right sections and that does help hold the hose in, making it much nicer. I will be making a few changes, I don't like the placement of the T's. I will take 1 out and move the other two to be more central to all the tanks. 



Also got my first dirt tank started. The water is still pretty cloudy and I fear I don't have enough plants but we will see how it works this week.


----------



## Embouck7

Yep sounds excellent! Just make sure to do everyother day wc on the dirt if u want the cloud to go down. After a quick probation dirt tanks take off!!! I really think your gonna like the way dirt goes for ya, seems like my fish breed like mad.... Can say about my plants in there....... The acaras have been like a wrecking crew this season,...... 2 spawns tho and some free swimming fry as of last night.


----------



## Warhawk

Embouck7 said:


> Yep sounds excellent! Just make sure to do everyother day wc on the dirt if u want the cloud to go down. After a quick probation dirt tanks take off!!! I really think your gonna like the way dirt goes for ya, seems like my fish breed like mad.... Can say about my plants in there....... The acaras have been like a wrecking crew this season,...... 2 spawns tho and some free swimming fry as of last night.



It took it a few days to clear so I could see the plants, I touched the gravel last night and it got cloudy all over again. But it cleared pretty quick that time. 

I read that I will get a ammonia spike so I planed on keeping it fish less for about a month. Then I'm going to move my male and female guppies into the tank. 

Really hope I put enough plants in the tank. I put all my swords in there but they don't take a lot of room.


----------



## jjposko

I usually add fish in 1-2 days after I set up my planted tank. If it has enough plants it should be be fine to add the fish. I do water changes 25-50% every 1-3 days during the first week depending on readings. I watch my fish and snails....if they are not trying to get out of the tank then parameters must be good. Once you get a soil based planted tank established you will have to make minimal water changes.


----------



## Embouck7

Well its a dirt tank so hes right on the money, its best to "cycle" with no fish. That way you can do big WC's with out the wories. You should be ok to add fish at two weeks tho


----------



## Warhawk

Last night I did a large water change and cleaned out my HOB filter again, a lot of dirt in the filter. Also wiped off the plants leaves as they had a little dust on them.

What kind of filter systems do you guys run on your dirt tanks? Also do the plants need a heater? I know when I add fish I have to have a heater but right now I don't.

Also thinking about moving the Oscars to their 125g this weekend. Little worried they will be hard to feed in that big of a tank. They come right to the corner now to eat so should be fine but I still worry about them.


----------



## Embouck7

I have a penn-plax cascade 1000 canister filter hooked up right now on my dirt tank. Also running another one on my 90 gallon.... Only problem with canisters is the activated carbon costs about 7-8 bucks a month......


----------



## jjposko

Warhawk said:


> Last night I did a large water change and cleaned out my HOB filter again, a lot of dirt in the filter. Also wiped off the plants leaves as they had a little dust on them.


You shouldn't be accumulating alot of dirt in your filter. Did alot of the dirt escape when you were filling the tank or planting plants? 



Warhawk said:


> What kind of filter systems do you guys run on your dirt tanks? Also do the plants need a heater? I know when I add fish I have to have a heater but right now I don't.


I use AquaClear HOB filters or sponge filters on my soil planted tanks... but I run 10g -30g tanks so I have no need for canister filter. What are the current temp of the planted tank?


----------



## jjposko

You shouldn't need to use activated carbon with a soil based planted tank. The plants act as the filter and they need the minerals that the carbon may remove. Just a thought.


----------



## Warhawk

jjposko said:


> You shouldn't be accumulating alot of dirt in your filter. Did alot of the dirt escape when you were filling the tank or planting plants?
> 
> 
> 
> I use AquaClear HOB filters or sponge filters on my soil planted tanks... but I run 10g -30g tanks so I have no need for canister filter. What are the current temp of the planted tank?




I did stir up when I was putting the plants in the dirt. Some of it might have come from my gravel also, I washed it but maybe I didn't get it fully clean. I checked the filter this morning it was pretty clean and my water has stayed clear for the last 2 days. 


I have a HOB filter on the planted right now and I might toss in a sponge just because I really like them. The water is 65-67 degrees so not cold but not tropical temps. I put a heater in the tank this morning but I don't have it plugged in yet, I was going to do that tonight and then add some guppies this weekend.



I cut the carbon out of the filter pack, I didn't know what harm it would do but guessing it wouldn't help so I took it out.


----------



## Embouck7

Well I might just take the carbon out now as well, I had mine in to scrub meds and I guess I forgot to take it out.... Not sure if it really matters untill I take my electric blue acaras out, they are going ape....


----------



## Jaybird1

*I got to ask*

I was wondering about your electrician. Did he mention using GFI circuit breakers, or is using GFI breakers the wrong thing to use?

I was planing to change the outlet behind my cabinet to a GFI outlet, then plug in a power strip.


----------



## Warhawk

Jaybird1 said:


> I was wondering about your electrician. Did he mention using GFI circuit breakers, or is using GFI breakers the wrong thing to use?
> 
> I was planing to change the outlet behind my cabinet to a GFI outlet, then plug in a power strip.




The GFI outlet will do just fine just need to put it onto the circuit before your other outlets so they are all protected. But after talking to my electrician a GFI has some draw backs. If you lose power it could cause a small surge and that will trip the GFI. Then when the power comes back on anything on your GFI circuit won't come back on. He told me that is why they don't put GFI on refrigerators.

So what I did was have him put the GFI on one circuit and I run my heaters and lights on that circuit. If I'm not home and it doesn't come back on it's not a huge deal. My air pump /filters are on a different circuit with no GFI so they will come back on for sure. 

I also put my outlets high up on the wall so water wouldn't run down the cords into the outlets. That should keep most of the water away from my outlets


----------



## Jaybird1

*If I were putting in new outlets.*



Warhawk said:


> The GFI outlet will do just fine just need to put it onto the circuit before your other outlets so they are all protected. But after talking to my electrician a GFI has some draw backs. If you lose power it could cause a small surge and that will trip the GFI. Then when the power comes back on anything on your GFI circuit won't come back on. He told me that is why they don't put GFI on refrigerators.
> 
> So what I did was have him put the GFI on one circuit and I run my heaters and lights on that circuit. If I'm not home and it doesn't come back on it's not a huge deal. My air pump /filters are on a different circuit with no GFI so they will come back on for sure.
> 
> *I also put my outlets high up on the wall so water wouldn't run down the cords into the outlets. That should keep most of the water away from my outlets*


That is exactly what I would have done. When I had my computer/ 55gallon fish tank room, I made my own computer desk. To make it easier to get at all the plugs I put a series of outlet boxes together with pvc conduit on top and around the desk. The first outlet box had a cord with a plug on it which went to a high up 20 amp dedicated outlet circuit. There was no chasing wires to find where something was plugged in.

If you have easy access to your main circuit box, I'd put in a GFI Breaker. I don't think I ever had a GFI protected circuit fail to come back on after a power failure or surge. I recently moved to Florida and live away from town in the country, believe me I get plenty of power surges. When I did some upgrades, the contractors informed me about ARC Fault breakers that did what you described. They work like GFI Breakeres, but are much more sensitive to surges, a microwave or a refrigerator could cause a surge that would trip the circuit just when they were turned on.


----------



## Warhawk

I never thought about the GFI not coming back on but I guess it could happen. My main circuit break is in the same room as my fish tanks so he was able to hook right in no problem.

I used the PVC conduit to run my new circuits also, I didn't want to take down the paneling and deal with drilling holes for wire. I had my 10 outlets install in 10-15 mins and it cost less than $50 for everything but paying the electrician. I paid him $50 but he gave my son a guinea pig with cage, bedding, and food so I think I came out a head on that deal.


----------



## Embouck7

good that your using pvc to house the wires, been shocked on the metal ones at work before not fun.... Any way continue.....


----------



## Tolak

If you're piping with metal conduit it should never be hot, not a shock hazard at all, as it's grounded. Same goes for the metal face plates if you have them. My whole house including the fishroom is piped, it's code here.

I use the large metal bus strips that have a dozen or more outlets, above tanks whenever possible. Heater wires hang down, don't even bother with suction cups.


----------



## Embouck7

Its a furnature store so the conduits are alway getting hit by something, my co workers failed to mention the live conduit........ The boss got an electrician out after I complained that my arm went numb........ So the moral is don't use metal conduits, because if you do get a pinched or weak wire the whole freaking thing goes live (light switches, hvac or ductwork, pipes carring gas or water, list goes on). Looks like everyone takes this pretty seriously, which is exelent, but still a good conversation to have.


----------



## Tolak

It should never be live, as it should be grounded, to the panel itself, which is grounded. Should. Now if someone smacked hard enough it & disconnected it somewhere so there's no continuity to the panel, and you get a loose wire somewhere in there you'll have a problem. The reason for metal is fire safety, you get an arc in plastic or romex you've got a fire issue, metal is real hard to burn.


----------



## Jaybird1

*Updated Photos*











Looks great I would have done it the same way. I don't have the same option with my new tank since it is in the dinning room.

Got to ask though; as you look at the back wall in the picture above, it looks like the conduit is running down hill left to right. Is it? :BIGwinky:


----------



## Warhawk

Yes the conduit was a little off in the photo, it was wedged into place at that time. I have it locked down now so it won't move. 



Over the weekend I did a couple of things nothing major. Fixed the drain system so I can filter all the water so I don't have stuff going down my drain, moved the tubes so they look neater, moved some fish around so everyone was happy in their tanks, and set up another tank so I can put my guppy fry now that they are almost 3 months old. Plus my normal maintenance


I was at a local shop over the weekend and kicking the idea of getting another large tank their 125g looked small compared to mine. Turns out I have a 150g not a 125g tank, so good news for me. I have it full of water and even aqua scaped but no fish in it yet. With my Oscars still small they can stay in the 30g for another month before I move them over. 


My plan is to paint the rack this weekend then I will take some photos of how it all looks.


----------



## Jaybird1

*Well good luck with your projects.*

I logged on this morning to check out the threads about Silicone sealers; also to post a question on installing my Overflow and Return Bulkheads to the bottom of my tank. 
At my new thread http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/so-build-begins-i-still-want-548674/

I am off to Home depot to pick up a circuit protected power strip, for inside the cabinet. Thought about putting one together myself; then felt it would be easier to, and just cheaper to buy one. I am getting two GFI's outlets to mount into existing outlets. Turns out the outlet directly behind my stand is switched. There is no way to make it fixed to on; simply because it is in a block wall. The only access is crawling in the attic over the insulation. There is an outlet just three feet away that is always hot and not used.


----------



## Warhawk

This weekend I started painting the back ground on to a few of my 10g tanks. I really wish I would have do that on all the tanks before I set them up. But I will paint them as I move tanks around or drain them for any reason. 

I painted the stand holding the 150 gallon tanks but the main rack I didn't get time to paint. It turned out really nice, again I wish I would have painted the racks before I put tanks on them. But I guess that is a lesson learned and my next rack will be painted before I put tanks on it.


----------



## jjposko

Throw a few pictures up when you get the time. Would like to see how they look.


----------



## Roccus

I haven't seen if you have this set up protected by GFI.... a properly wired GFI circuit will trip long before you get a shock...Love the idea of a fish ROOM....I have 3 of them.. but only one tank in each room... I think if I tried to take over any one of them for the purpose of maintain tanks only... my wife just might not play along.... I think.I'd be homeless..


----------



## Warhawk

Roccus said:


> I haven't seen if you have this set up protected by GFI.... a properly wired GFI circuit will trip long before you get a shock...Love the idea of a fish ROOM....I have 3 of them.. but only one tank in each room... I think if I tried to take over any one of them for the purpose of maintain tanks only... my wife just might not play along.... I think.I'd be homeless..



Yes there is a GFI outlet. The new circuits that I had put in have a GFI as the first outlet on the circuit. 

I was lucky the room I'm using was my little work shop but as my hobby grow I moved the other stuff out. So my wife didn't say anything. We have a pretty large basement and I'm already looking at another section to grow into next year. Now my wife is enjoying the fish also I might be able to grab another 200 sq feet for more tanks.:-D




Half my weekend is shot so not sure how much I will get done. I would really like to get the large rack painted but I will have to wait and see. As soon as I'm done I will get some more photos for you guys.


----------



## Roccus

Warhawk said:


> Yes there is a GFI outlet. The new circuits that I had put in have a GFI as the first outlet on the circuit.
> 
> I was lucky the room I'm using was my little work shop but as my hobby grow I moved the other stuff out. So my wife didn't say anything. We have a pretty large basement and I'm already looking at another section to grow into next year. Now my wife is enjoying the fish also I might be able to grab another 200 sq feet for more tanks.:-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half my weekend is shot so not sure how much I will get done. I would really like to get the large rack painted but I will have to wait and see. As soon as I'm done I will get some more photos for you guys.


Awesome... I have a full blown wood working shop in the basement... plus a 30 gallon sump for my reef tank ( which is upstairs)... I've consumed about all the real-estate I'm allowed. I'm looking foreword to your posts as you progress on the room...


----------



## Warhawk

Here are two photos of what I have done this past weekend.

The first is my 150g I have it rocks and driftwood like I want just need to add lights and the fish. I haven't put the oscars in the tank yet because I'm letting them grow in the 30g tank for as long as I can. That is a lot of water to be changing 3 times a week. 











This one you can see I have started painting the rack. The left side isn't done yet and I also need to paint the behind and under the tanks. I''m going to paint those as I empty the tanks or move them. I don't want to drain them all just to paint. I will paint the far end of the rake this weekend and paint the drain pipe also.











I really like the color of the paint, I was afraid it would be too dark in the room but I'm glad I was wrong. 

I was using paper for backgrounds but I started painting them on now and I really like the way the fish colors really pop now. I will be painting all of the tanks as I move them on the rack


----------



## Roccus

that's real nice.. I like what you have done there... you have been busy!... I used to put paper back grounds on my tanks.. I now paint them as well. It's the only way to go IMHO..


----------



## Warhawk

There is still a lot of work to do. I didn't realize how much work a fish room is to set up. There are so many things you don't think about before you start. I reworked my air system over the weekend, I replaced some older pumps and replaced some old tubes. 

The painted backgrounds are so much nicer I can't believe I took so long to try it. I have 1 more 10g to paint. You can see them in the photo all on the top row 2nd from the left is has my youngest guppy fry and once I sex them I will paint that background also. 

This weekend I'm going to see about getting my lights worked out. I have the brackets to mount them above the 10g tanks just ran out of time. Also need to move that last HOB filter off the from of the tank.


----------



## jjposko

I like you went with something other than black. Looks really nice. Can't wait to see your oscars in the big tank.


----------



## Embouck7

Haha kinda funny that I'm working on staining my tank stands. Going dark with red mahogany, just have to let the weather break so I can apply the finish coat.


----------



## Warhawk

I thought about black but I got this quart premixed someone made a mistake so it was cheap. I really like the color it "fades away" when your looking at the tanks where the bare wood didn't. I'm going to get more so I can paint a shelf for the room also. 


Didn't get much done over the weekend with Mothers day I spent most of the time in the yard helping my wife. We had a lot of fun so it was a good weekend. This week I have to get a few tanks ready I'm picking up some fish this weekend from a local (2 hours away) club so want my tanks ready to put fish in right when I get home.


----------



## Warhawk

Well the past few weeks have some real ups and downs in the fish room.

Last weekend I was able to get me a number of new additions. Here is what I got.

Aphyosemion striatum - PAIR-
Poecilia minima - 1 male adult ,2 female adult, 6-7 small fry
Goodea gracilis - 3 male and 1 female
Poecilia sp. "Rio Coatzacoalcos" -2 pair
P alleni -male 10 month old white crayfish
Marmorkrebs -female 1 month
Everyone got new homes and settled in nicely. 

The bad news is I also came down with the flu around the middle of last week and today is my first day I feel like doing anything with the fish. So my tanks have been getting the minimum amount of time, as I have been doing 3 water changes a week I new I could get by for a few days while I recover. 

One of my Jack Dempsey freaked out while I was sick and killed one tank mate, he was working on some others so I moved him to my Oscar tank thinking they where bigger and more aggressive they would be fine. Well I was wrong he killed them both in less than 12 hours.:evil: I was ready to flush that little piece of ---- but I didn't. Now that I feel better I will see about the LFS taking him in and get me two more oscars. Really sucks I really like those two little guys, but I blame my self more than the JD I should have known better.


I will be taking it easy for at least another week so not planning on doing anything new for the next two weeks, I will catch up on my maintenance and that's about all.


----------



## willow

gosh,that is up and down !
glad you feel better


----------



## Warhawk

willow said:


> gosh,that is up and down !
> glad you feel better



Thank you, I do feel so much better. My wife told me she was afraid I was going to die on her over the weekend. But as a man I was like "I don't need to stinking doctor" .


I forgot another part of good news I have cash for some new tanks, just wanting for the $1 per gallon sale and I will pick up another 100 gallons worth of tanks and build some a new rack. Not sure about the rack design yet still working on details. Maybe next week I will feel like tackling that job. So new tanks in my near future.


----------



## willow

Even better news then :-D


----------



## Embouck7

When I put my jack in with my oscar there was a huge size difference... Now they are both almost full size......... Lost a pleco and a convict in the process, sucks but thats how it goes I guess... Always seems to happen when your away or that one over night trip you take. Idk how they know i am gone but they seem to know.


----------



## Warhawk

I agree Embouck they do seem to know and act up when we are gone. Kinda like my kids some times. 


I got me two more Oscars over the weekend and really love how quick these little guys learn. In less than 12 hours they learned I am the source of the food and if they swim near the top back in forth like a dog wagging their tail I will feed them every time.

Did talk to the LFS they will take the Jack Dempsey so one night this week I will be dropping them off. Going to pick up another BN Pleco while I'm there too.


----------



## Embouck7

Hey how is it all going haha its been a month


----------



## Warhawk

It has been busy. 

Got the rack painted, well the parts you can reach with out taking out the tanks. Got a few new lights and a few more small tanks. They are all empty right now until I find a use for them. 

The two new Oscars are growing like crazy and enjoying the 150g. I have a common pleco in the tank with them but he is 6"-7" long and not sure he knows they are their. 

I traded the JD for some Bristle nose plecos and those guys are growing like crazy also. Some of my tanks where starting to build up algae so they will be very helpful. I'm hoping in a few more months they will be old enough to breed and I will get some babies for my other tanks also.

My Guppy fry are growing like crazy and starting to fill up my tanks. Plan was to feed some to the Oscars but some are pretty cute so might keep them. 

Went on vacation for a few days and lost power while we where gone, everyone did great and I think it's because the sponge filters. (posted that story in the advance section)

Biggest change in the room is the addition of reptiles. I did pick up a few more Leopard geckos, found a local breeder and got a deal on some babies. My wives bearded dragon got moved back to the room(I think he is mine now) that way he gets more attention. And our other son's tortoise needs a bigger enclosure so I will be building that next week, not sure where we will put it yet but might go in the fish room. I did tell my wife I was thinking about taking part of the room on the other side of the basement for that tank and maybe a new tank for the bearded dragon, she didn't say no so thinking that means yes.


----------



## willow

please include pictures of mentioned reptiles :-D


----------



## Warhawk

Here are some pics.

Our Greek Tortoise. He will be getting a new enclosure this week I hope. I need to get started on that this week. 










Bearded Dragon basking in the sun beside our new pond/fountain. I just started taking him out side so she can get some extra UVB. She basked for about a hour before the sun moved enough to put her into shade.













And here are my Leopard gecko babies. First one is a male other 3 are female. The photos are a few weeks old I need to take some more photos as they get bigger. 





























My plan is to order a Male with the Morph I want and breed the females next year. I know the genetics and the girls are just what I was looking for just need a male with the right genetics. 

I need to take some photos of my other geckos but I don't have any yet. Also I will take some photos of the pond/fountain also, That was a long time coming but we got it done over the weekend and really enjoy it.


----------



## Warhawk

Also finished this up this weekend.


----------



## emeraldking

The result of your pond looks great!


----------



## Embouck7

have you done many retaining walls?


----------



## Embouck7

I tried to hold back, your work looks good..... You have to many runs in the rock work, one winter and your out there stacking again. A run is where you have two layers of rock stacked the same way creating a crack that "runs" through two course layers. I can see a huge one 30 degrees left of your gnome, also see some sections that look great.... Maybe if you could find a few bigger rocks that match you can easily work those runs out.


----------



## willow

my my,you have been busy.:-D looks very nice,and love the dragon :-D


----------



## Warhawk

Embouck7 I know next spring I will be restacking it all over again. I only use silicone to hold the small one and the top row in place because I wanted the option to change it down the road. 

My hope is next year we can do a bigger pond this one is a kiddie pool. When we go bigger i will reuse the stones but don't want to be chipping mortor off for a week. In all we have $160 in 1,000 pounds of stone (lots of extra), $30 in a pump and filter and $2 for the pool. So not bad as long as we can reused all the stone on the next one.


----------



## ShrunkThatGUY

looks amazing!:-D


----------



## Warhawk

Sorry for the lack of updates. I will see about getting some photos taken and posted.

*Pond update:*
Taken down the pond out side. I moved all the fish back into the inside tanks, the gold fish did very well and really grew but the guppies didn't do as well as I hoped. None of the adults I put in the pond died but none of their fry made it. Not sure if the gold fish ate the fry or what. Next year we are doing a bigger pond and only do gold fish I think.


*Fish update:*
One of the Oscars jumped out of the tank and I need to get another one but can't find one close to the same size. To keep that from happening again I have some lids on most of the tanks but I need to do more. 

My BN pleco are growing well hoping to breed them in a few more months. Really looking forward to these guys. 

Angle fish are doing very well. I don't know if I have a breeding pair and not sure I want a breeding pair. I will wait and see.

Cray fish had babies so got a lots of little guys in the tank. I'm going to set up another tank for the adults later this week once I know all the eggs have hatched. 

Found a deal in three 5 gallon tanks thinking maybe use these for a small colony of endlers. 

*Reptile update:*
The local breeder I was getting my Leopard Gecko from sold me everything he had enclosures, geckos, food, incubator and suppiles. I now have 21 leopard geckos all with their own enclosure plus 5-6 empty enclosures and room to add 15 more. 

Greek Tortoise got a larger enclosure and is doing very well. 
Bearded Dragon is doing well so far he hasn't going into brumation. He normally starts slowing down this time of year but maybe keeping him away from the windows means he won't notice the season change. 

I'm sure I have forgot something but that is all I can recall off the top of my heard.


----------



## willow

wow ! what an update 
some thing missing....hmmmmmmmmm
ummmmmmmm........PHOTOS :hmm::brow::tease:


----------



## Warhawk

Sorry no photos I'm kinda lazy when it comes to taking photos. I just can't remember until I'm at work. 


I'm still looking for another Oscar but can't find one close to the same size so I keep waiting, but longer I wait the larger Kong gets so harder it is to find one the same size. Got to stop this cycle at some point. 

Also selling a few of the geckos because I don't think I need as many as I currently have. 

So for the most part nothing new this month.


----------



## Warhawk

So did some updates this weekend and was able to get a few photos. I tried to get more but the fish wouldn't stay still so only got the three. One of the big chains stores had Platy and Guppy on sale so I bought 10 platy and 2 male guppies. 

First I set up three 5 gallon tanks I have been wanting to do for months. The first tank got two male guppy I bought along with 4 females I already had, second moved some guppies I already had (2 male, 4 female) and third I put my endlers. 

My plan is to leave the males in the tank for 4-5 weeks and removed them about the time the fry show up. Then start moving the fry to my male/female guppy tanks as they get older. The Endlers I might move to a 10g, I'm not sure yet mainly because they haven't been breeding like I thought they should so hoping a move will start them off.

I also set up two 10g tanks for my platy, I put five in each tank. I'm going to watch them and hopefully I have a nice mix of males and females so I get some fry in a few months. 

My Crayfish setup I had to raise my stand with the two 20g because the lowest one was too low to drain well. So I put the stand on blocks to raise it up 8" that helped a lot so now I can clean both tanks easier. Over the summer I was given some crayfish and not sure what type they are but they have turned a nice deep blue/green color, I moved them to a 29g tank. My Marbled cray fish had babies 10/2 so I moved some of them to give them more room. 

The photos are of some of the Platy, Blood Patriots, and Convict Cichlid. I need to do something about the glare I will try to get some more this week.


----------



## Warhawk

Also I think it is time to do a central air system in my room. I have done a lot of research on doing this in the past but I will refresh my memory before I start. Mainly to make sure I get the correct air valve.

I will update as I go with installing everything.


----------



## Warhawk

Decided to not do a central air system. The way I see it I'm right on the limit of needing one, if I add 5-10 more tanks maybe it would be cost effective but not sure I have room for those tanks.


----------



## Warhawk

The last week I have been on vacation and hanging out in fish room. Did a few upgrades and getting ready to do a few more. 

By this end of the week I will have 40 tanks and over 700 gallons of water. Don't have enough FIS for everything yet but going to start breeding some of the fish I have and pick up a few more. 

I will post pics when I get back to work it's eaiser on the computer to do all that.


----------



## Warhawk

Well tonight went to the store with my wife and saw their live fish are 75% off. So got $20 worth of fish and will be getting more tomorrow, at least it's a good time to quarantine new fish in new tanks. Good thing I started 2 new filters cycling last week. 

This won't fill up the new tanks but will help.


----------



## jeaninel

You've been busy! Can't wait to see your progress. New fish are always fun.


----------



## Warhawk

jeaninel said:


> You've been busy! Can't wait to see your progress. New fish are always fun.



Yeah it kinda feel into place quick so I took advantage of it. I had been thinking about adding a few tanks but wasn't sure if I wanted spend the cash, but my work gave me a $200 for Christmas and one of the local stores is doing the $1 per gallon sale this month. So thought why not

So did some quick math and worked out a way to build a new rack to hold my 10 gallon tanks which frees up room on my main rack for 5 new 20 gallons tanks. Plus moved my reptiles to a single rack so that made room for a few more tanks. 

On Saturday I went to the fish store to get my tanks and they only have a 20g, 29g and five 10g left so I bought them all. They told me they are getting restocked the first of the week so tonight I'm going back to get two 29g and three 20g. So that will be a total of 700+ gallons and 28 tanks, I have a few 5g I could use to get to a even 30 tanks but not sure I need them. 

I spent Monday building the rack and painting tanks. That took a long longer then I planned on so I was unable to get them all set up like I hoped. Worked on the room Tuesday also and I got 6 tanks fully moved, 5 tanks filled up but no filters or fish yet. Today (Wednesday) I had to go back to work but this weekend I hope to get the room finished. That is if the store as the tanks restocked tonight when I go. 

At the 75% off sale I got 8 fantail goldfish, redtail shark, 12 cory and 3 lace catfish for $25 so not a bad start on filling up my new tanks. Right now they are in a QT tank that I'm having to do water changes daily on but so far so good. I know gold fish are big waste producers but I have a plan for one of my 55g tanks until they out grow it. 

I will get photos when I'm done and do a full room update, I have made a lot of changes and starting to rethink the central air again.


----------



## Jaybird1

*So I got to ask.*



Warhawk said:


> Decided to not do a central air system. The way I see it I'm right on the limit of needing one, if I add 5-10 more tanks maybe it would be cost effective but not sure I have room for those tanks.


Now that you found even more room for the extra tanks, have you reconsidered the AC system?

If you were considering it because of the humidity from your fish room, you might consider a de-humidifier. I am not sure, but I think the water that is removed from the air might be distilled, and re-useable.


----------



## Warhawk

I thought again about the air system but I don't think it's for me. I know for my fish room size I should upgrade to one but something in the back of my head keeps saying don't. Maybe it the unknown factors that keeps me away.

As for a de-humidifier I have thought about it but I haven't noticed it being too high. With the weather getting cooler I'm going to keep watching for it. But would be a good idea to price one for sure.


Quick update 
Got all my tanks bought. The new rack is full working now. I'm painting the 20g tanks tonight and tomorrow I'm hoping to get them all setup and maybe get sort my air pumps. And take some photos tomorrow 

Also got 8 large at stones for $1 each plus in the clarance section.


----------



## Jaybird1

I was wondering if you keep the door shut to the fish room? While you decide, you could get a cheap humidity monitor for $10 at Amazon

Robot Check

*
*


----------



## Warhawk

]My room doesn't have a door on it. I have been hanging a blanket up to keep the heat. That has been working fine it keeps my room about 75 in the winter and in the summer I take it down and it stays about 70-72.


WOW Upgrading is a lot of work. 

Here are a few pics I took over the weekend, I just noticed some of my photos didn't come out so I will see about retaking them. This is still a work in progress so I'm not done yet. Also here is a quick rundown of the tanks I have right now. I'm thinking it might be better to take a small video and do a walk around the room for each rack. But until then here goes what I have.

My new rack holds nine 10g tanks, some of these came from my large rack. I built the rack so I could see the tanks I didn't want to put them lined up with the ends facing out. I wanted to see the tanks and enjoy them more then maximize the number of tanks.

10g Livebear but I can't recall the name, got 4 last year now I have a nice colony.
10g Endler
10g Blue guppy
10g Male Betta
10g Goodeid (Got 4 last year and now I have a nice colony)
10g Cory (hoping to breed)
10g Killi fish
10g X2 Empty (have water but no fish) 









I also setup of this metal 29g stand I had sitting around. I raised it up so it would make cleaning easier and it gives me room to put the large plastic tub under it I might fill with live plants. These tanks might become the home for my Convict breeding pairs not sure yet. 

29g empty
20g QT this will be swapped with a 29g soon as the Cory can't get moved to their new tank

Going around the room next I have my 150g with two 29g under it. Sorry no photo I forgot it. 

150g Oscars
29g QT for goldfish
29g crayfish (going to replace these guys soon as I find a home for them)



This is a 20g H stand I had sitting around. Got it up on blocks to make draining easier. 

20g Marble crayfish
20g White crayfish










Now this is my large rack. The top shelf did have my 10g but after moving them to the new rack so it has the 20g L tanks. There is a empty spot but that is for the 20g QT tank just waiting until I drain it to move it. 

55g Angel fish, terra, guppy (this has become a catch all tank going to clean it up in the next few months)
20g H Marble crayfish
20g H heavy planted tank
55g Blood patriots and two gold fish (the BP will be moving to one of the other tanks when the goldfish in QT are done)
30g L Male guppy tank 
20g L Female guppy tank with my baby plecos
20g L Convict cichlid (holding until they get a little bigger then going to split them up)
20g L X4 Empty tanks these will be for the convicts once they grow up.
10g Empty (no idea what to do with it yet)






















You can see the edge of my gecko rack on the right side, That is getting moved so you can see the tanks better just need more time.

Again never done a video before so going to give it a shot. Got a youtube account might as well use it.


----------



## Jaybird1

*So Now; What's the count up to?*

How many total fish, reptiles, cats , dogs, ectra?:lol:

Where do you find the time to take care of all your pets?

Most importantly do you still have time for that other important person in your life?:wink: I thought my 150 gallon tank was hard enough to manage, and I still have to get the fish.

I started to buy them from a place in California, but the owner said to wait till after the holidays to prevent any shipping delays, but the plants look terrific. I lost a few crabs, but that is ok, since I do have to remove them so that they don’t bother my ****** loaches I plan to get.
Since I live in Florida, close to the gulf, I got just the place. They'll have plenty of friends there.:smile:


----------



## Warhawk

Jaybird1 said:


> How many total fish, reptiles, cats , dogs, ectra?:lol:
> 
> Where do you find the time to take care of all your pets?
> 
> Most importantly do you still have time for that other important person in your life?:wink: I thought my 150 gallon tank was hard enough to manage, and I still have to get the fish.
> 
> I started to buy them from a place in California, but the owner said to wait till after the holidays to prevent any shipping delays, but the plants look terrific. I lost a few crabs, but that is ok, since I do have to remove them so that they don’t bother my ****** loaches I plan to get.
> Since I live in Florida, close to the gulf, I got just the place. They'll have plenty of friends there.:smile:



Here is the current count of what is in our house.

Humans
Myself, Wife, and two boys (14yr and 11yr)

Four legged fuzzes
2 dogs basset hound and Austrian Shepard 
2 guinea pigs

Reptiles
Breaded Dragon, Greek Tortoise, 16 leopard geckos (still looking to scale these back) 

Fish
2 Oscars (4"-5" long)
2 Blood Parrots (5"-6" long)
5 convict cichilds (*1.5"-2.5")
1 Bichir (5" long)
2 Angel fish (5"-6" tall)
2 common plecos (6"-7" long)
3 Killi fish Aphyosemion striatum
9 gold fish (6 fantail, 1 black moore, and 2 shubunkin) 
2 Molly (Poecilia sp. "Rio Coatzacoalcos" hoping they will breed for me soon so I don't lose the line)
4 Endler (again hoping these will breed to keep the line going)
20-25 Poecilia minima (small livebearer)
40-60 Guppy (these are in 4 or 5 different tanks)
2 Male Betta
1 Female Betta
1 BN pleco adult
3 BN pleco sub adult (I think 1 male and 2 female)
3 Lace catfish (still babies)
2 Neon tetra (my son had a school of 8 but all died but these)
20-25 cory cats (I have a mix of different ones spread around my tanks but hope to get some to breed then I will replace them all with those as they die out)
5 Black skirt tetra
1 P alleni white crayfish
3 blue crayfish (looking to rehome these guys)
50+ Marble crayfish (1 adult, 10-15 1.5"-2" long and loads of smaller ones)

It is a lot of different types of fish but I'm limiting my new fish to types I already have and with luck I will be able to breed my current stock of fish to keep my tanks full. Some I got because they where endangered in the wild, some I have gotten over time from other people, and some I got because they are just cool fish. I'm really wanting to get more Blood Parrots they are pretty cool fish and I know they are hybrids that some people don't like I still think they are cool. 


As for care the fish and reptiles are easy. Everyone morning I feed all the tanks it takes about 20 mins, in that time I'm also checking for anything wrong. Then in the evening I will go down for another feeding on all the fish. Once a week I clean the reptile tanks normally on Sat morning before the family wakes up takes 30-45 mines. Any fish that are growing out will get two water changes a week I try to do three but some times I forget, all other fish tanks get 1 water change every week. My water changes are 50% in each tank. The time to do the changes isn't that much I have a central drain system so I can drain water right into it so no buckets. I break that up the water changes and will do 4-5 tanks each evening so the time doesn't add up, but in total I might spend a hour changing water. Again I will do any changes Sat morning if I haven't already do them. With all the new tanks I'm sure I will have to add more time but shouldn't be a issue. My wife is awesome and does all the cooking so normally after work I have time to spend 15-20 mins in the fish room while she finishes up dinner. I will check them all one more time before bed just to make sure everything is working. Last night one of my new air pumps stopped working and had to swap it out with a older one. That is why I check them 3-4 times a day. 

As for family time we all have dinner together, do a once a week movie night where we all watch a movie together, and most evenings we all end up in the living room watching something on TV or playing a video game (my wife enjoys Rock band with the boys, I like maddon or halo and we all play mario). 


On your 150 don't rush on getting your fish, most fish will grow slow and live for years so taking a few months to get good healthy fish is well worth the time. I would say my 150 is one of the easiest to keep going and one of my favorites. Good luck on it and be sure to post some photos.


----------



## Warhawk

I got to stop going to the big chain store. Last night their fish and plants where 90% off so I bought more. 

Plants
3 large amazon swords, 
3 large Myrio filligree
2 small amazon swords 
2 fountain plants
All for $3

Fish
4 Silver dollar (my wife has wanted them for years) to put with my Oscars in the 150 (60 cents each)
14 platy some blue and some orange, will put all of each color in their own tank. (25 cents each)
4 gold gouramis these are great looking fish I wanted to get them last week but wasn't sure(50 cents each) 
4 cherry barb always loved these fish but never can find the locally(24 cents each)

I know I should have waited but how often can you get 26 fish you want for less then $10. And the plants while not the best I have seen I feel sure in a few weeks they will be looking awesome. I might go back and get a few more Platy just because I really like those guys and that is a huge deal. 

My QT was running with to fully cycled filters so I moved one to a empty 29g tank and added extra filters to both the QT to help with the bio load. I will be doing daily water changes on the tanks to help keep them from building up. At lunch today I picked up 5 more sponge filters and put them in my tanks to get them cycled so I can get my other tanks up and going. Don't see any reason not to move some of the new fish to their permanent tanks as long as I have cycled filters. 

Plus this weekend I'm getting Red cherry shrimp and Pumpkin shrimp from a guy about 40 miles away. They will both go into 10g tanks and start a colony, with luck by this summer they should be breeding like crazy so I can even start selling some.


----------



## jeaninel

Wow, 90% off??!! What store was this? Sounds like you got quite a great deal for all those fish and plants.


----------



## Warhawk

jeaninel said:


> Wow, 90% off??!! What store was this? Sounds like you got quite a great deal for all those fish and plants.



The store is Meijir it is kind of like Walmart but they are upper Midwest only. We have 3 of them here in town but the one my wife and I shop at is remodeling their fish area and they said it is easier to sell all the fish and start over then try to move them and keep them alive. 

They still have 30-50 Platy, 20-30 molly, 20-30 barbs (tiger), 50-60 of the fish people put under black lines, 10 Chinese algae eaters, and plus a few others I don't recall. They have 6-8 plants left but I don't really have room for them and I got the best looking ones. 

Also I got 8 boxes of Tetra Parasite Guard for $1.24 each. Not sure I needed it but for the price couldn't pass it up. Just want to be sure it safe for my cat fish and I will treat the QT


----------



## Warhawk

So the video idea didn't work but here is a better set of photos.


Large rack, the 4 tanks on top are still empty 











Here is my 150 tank, with two 29 under it. No lights on the two 20g on the right side. The two 29 on left are still QT/holding tanks. The BP are getting moved I had them in with the Oscars but they where picking on the oscars so pulled them out.










And my 10g rack holds 9 tanks


----------



## LauraInFL

That's an impressive setup.

Do you plan on breeding and selling anything other than the shrimp?


----------



## Warhawk

Thank you.

On breeding and selling that is my goal in the coming months. I have thought about it for years but never got it going and now I feel it's the right time for me and the family to start. I have a list on my desk here at work of the fish I'm going to start with and those that I'm interested in breeding. I enjoy livebearers so I will have a lot of those. I won't be doing this to get rich so I'm going to keep with fish I want to have in my tanks, that way what doesn't sell I will keep and enjoy. I will be happy if I can sell enough to pay for food and replace equipment as it wears out. 

Here is my list. 
Panda Guppy
Cobra Guppy
Blue guppy (these I have had for years and the females are more than half blue also, very much like Moscow Guppies)
Poecilla Minimu (very small livebearer wild type)
Platy Orange
Platy Blue/silver
Goodea Gracilis (livebearer I think they are endangered in the wild)
Pumpkin Shrimp
Red cherry shrimp
Betta (wanted to breed these for years)
Marble Crayfish (already have 2 tanks full)
Plants ( naga grass, Java fern, amazon swords, Filligree, and pothos) 


My maybe list
Pink Convicts (I know they will breed but not sure I want to breed them)
Cherry Barbs (if I can keep them breeding)
Cory Cats 
BN Plecos (I want to do these just need mine to grow old enough)



Doing all these will mean I need to build another rack this summer but not a problem. It will take time but I enjoy it so no problem.


----------



## LauraInFL

Cool. Good luck!


----------



## enortan00

Nice.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Hi Warhawk, followed the link on your sig here and mighty impressed, looks like if I wanted to learn a bit about modern day fishkeeping I could do a lot worse than pop in here now and then to see what you are up to with your tanks--Im an electrician by trade so could maybe chip in with some tricks of the trade if required. good luck in your aquatic endeavours !--billy ( Bilbo)


----------



## enortan00

*Electrician*

I'm an electrician to. I was thinking the exact same thing, but I'm up here in northern Michigan, so your not very close by. You got quite a setup though I plan on doing something similar in the near future. I've got three tanks now, 75, 29, and a 2.5 for a couple of plants. So I guess I'm already working on it.


----------



## Warhawk

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Hi Warhawk, followed the link on your sig here and mighty impressed, looks like if I wanted to learn a bit about modern day fishkeeping I could do a lot worse than pop in here now and then to see what you are up to with your tanks--Im an electrician by trade so could maybe chip in with some tricks of the trade if required. good luck in your aquatic endeavours !--billy ( Bilbo)



Thanks it has been a huge work in progress for a long time. Your welcome to follow along and see how I do things, might not always be the right way but I am always doing something in the room. My fish room is a little different than most I set my fish up to be watched and I'm setting my tanks to be pretty not just functional. I really do spend 15-20 hours a week in my fish room, my family knows where to find me if I'm not at work. I'm also want to start doing a few videos of my set up to help show how I do things just need to get that started. 

I'm hoping I won't need a electrician again but if I do I will be sure to run my thoughts past the guys here. I have 3 circuits in the room right now (two 15 amp and one 20 amp) but I'm only pulling less than 10 amps max right now. 


Thanks again and good luck with your new tank also.


----------



## Warhawk

To keep this thread about the building and DIY of my fish room I started a thread to track my fish keeping. Here is link for those interested.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-journals/warhawk-fish-room-journey-655306/#post7043202


----------



## Warhawk

Last month I ordered new filters for my new tanks, and yes it took them 4 weeks to get to me but I have to say I really like the filters. I'm sure most of you have seen the duel sponge filters with lift tube on online. Most of the time they are $4-5 each and locally I can get a nice triangle blue sponge filter for $4 so I have been buying those for all my tanks. But after getting these I wish I had gotten them sooner. I thought the filters where 3-4" long but the foam is closer to 6" and the lift tube can go up to 10" 

Here is a pic of the filter and the ones I was using. 
















I put one in my 30g long tank to seed the media, the next morning the black foam was a brown color. At first I was worried something was wrong with the filter but after looking closer it was junk from the bottom of the tank it had pulled up. I used the gravel vac to suck the dirt off and they cleaned right up. I only had the air set to about half but it really draws more water thru it than my older style. I plan on ordering 10-12 more of these filters in a few months.


----------



## Warhawk

Why do fish rooms never end? 

I have empty tanks in my room right now but I caught myself last night with graph paper drawing out my room and working on a way to add more tanks. Good news is I think I can add four 75g tanks and maybe 10-12 more 20g or maybe 40g breeders. 

This weekend I plan to get 4 more 48" lights for my tanks and replace all the T8 bulbs with new one for the plants. 

Also hoping to get some new cichlids to put in the empty tanks I have right now.


----------



## Warhawk

Update from this weekend.

I bought 4 new T8 lights for my main rack and 1 for my Oscar tank, moved the lights old lights to the very top shelf but those are still empty tanks. 

Did some rewiring of my lights and heaters so I can access them easy to turn them off if I need to. Still need a hour or two to get all the wires hidden and safely away from any water. 

Also I made my first fish room video and posted it. Not real comfortable yet but at least I finally got it done. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZVO0Bxjg3w


----------



## LittleStar

Holy. Cow.

That is so awesome.

I'd say you definitely qualify to be on the Reference Team here.

You need to start a business.


----------



## Warhawk

LittleStar said:


> Holy. Cow.
> 
> That is so awesome.



Thank you. It has been a long time building and I will be adding more tanks this summer. Trying to get four 75g and some 40g tanks added. 

I have started breeding some fish to sale and this summer I hope to start shipping fish.


----------



## LittleStar

I can't stop watching this video lol

OMG I am so small time compared to you! This is like the dream fish room. You must be filthy rich can I move in LOL

Here is my GREAT BIG TANK LOL
https://youtu.be/y2BfCsktjBI

I currently have three 5.5G in the house and it feels like WORK lol my fish want to come to your fishes house.


----------



## Warhawk

LittleStar said:


> I can't stop watching this video lol
> 
> OMG I am so small time compared to you! This is like the dream fish room. You must be filthy rich can I move in LOL
> 
> Here is my GREAT BIG TANK LOL
> https://youtu.be/y2BfCsktjBI
> 
> I currently have three 5.5G in the house and it feels like WORK lol my fish want to come to your fishes house.



Enjoy it I will be making a video on the Oscar tank later in the week. 

My first tank was a 20g H a friend gave my son, it started snowballing out of control from there. As for being rich I'm a long way from that. I buy a lot of used tanks and $1 per gallon tanks. When I find a deal I will store it for a while until I find a use for it. 

Nice looking tank you have, my room isn't as much work as most people think. If I'm just doing maintenance I can do that is less than 2 hours a week and 10 mins every day. I spend a lot more time then that watching the fish and just checking on everyone. Last night I took a book (about fish) to the room because it was the warmest room in the house(got to love Indiana winters).


----------



## Warhawk

So last night I got to thinking about adding more tanks to my room. 

In the video I have the rack of 10g tanks I could take it down and place four 75g tanks along that wall (2 tanks per stand on top of each other with 20" between the two stands) and put two 125g tanks stacked on top of each other sticking out into the room. It would cut down on my space in the middle but I can walk around the tanks. My issue is 125g are about $350 so after building a stand for both I'm look at about $800, would I be better to do 125g or more 75g tanks?

Something like this


----------



## LittleStar

I just passed out.

I have no idea what to tell you there except don't forget to share more pics when its done!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Hmmm, Its your call of course Warhawk, but have you considered 3 tanks high. I watched the vid again and I noticed you seem to like a decent space between light and tank-- and do you build your own stands. In my job I install and maintain battery systems for a power company--there are battery racks available for stacking industrial lead acid batteries which go 3 high or even 4 high--they only cost a couple of hundred pounds, which works out about $250--they come in all lengths for all different purposes and room shape designs--so you wouldnt have to allow 20'' inches between stands--anyway-sorry to highjack your thinking but maybe--think UP-- think types of racks/stands.


----------



## Warhawk

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Hmmm, Its your call of course Warhawk, but have you considered 3 tanks high. I watched the vid again and I noticed you seem to like a decent space between light and tank-- and do you build your own stands. In my job I install and maintain battery systems for a power company--there are battery racks available for stacking industrial lead acid batteries which go 3 high or even 4 high--they only cost a couple of hundred pounds, which works out about $250--they come in all lengths for all different purposes and room shape designs--so you wouldnt have to allow 20'' inches between stands--anyway-sorry to highjack your thinking but maybe--think UP-- think types of racks/stands.



In the video of the main rack(that is the one with the 8 tanks) I have a row on top that has 5 more tanks but they are all empty at this point. Well where empty at time of the video I have some fish in a QT up there right now. Above my 150 I have room but at the time I wasn't sure I wanted anything above that tank, still not sure I want anything above it. I have looked at a lot of racks and shelves but nothing works just right so I just build my own. I'm not a carpenter but do have some basic skills and tools. 

I took a look around last night and I can't fit the design I have in the photo in my room and still be functional. They will fit but I don't think I will enjoy them. 

I'm going to have to think about it and see what will work best. I'm thinking two 75g and two 125g or four 75g. 

I can see at some point I will have to take down my current stand and build new ones. I first thought one long stand would be better but now I think doing them in sections would allow me to move them around as I needed. I could pull that main rack and replace it with six 75g and five 20g along the top. And I could put another 125g under that 150 if I rebuild the stand. That won't be this summer maybe next summer.


----------



## Warhawk

I have bounced back and fourth on the central air system, I have decided to go for it. Doing some checking Jehmco has a nice sale and everything I will need. Going to order the pump from them maybe this week. 

What made me decide to go this way was the number of outlets I'm using for filtration in the room. I have 7 HOB filters and 8 air pumps running. So I would go for 15 plugs down to 1 freeing up a lot of space, cords and hassle in my room. Most of the air pumps are set up to slit between multiple tanks so run my 26 sponge filters. The HOB where added to tanks to give me a backup filter but now I feel they are in the way.


The central air should make it easier to keep things running and should help when setting up the new tanks.


----------



## Warhawk

Well I was going to go with 75g tanks because one of the stores has them on sale for $1 per gallon, but talked to one of the employees last night they don't think they will be doing that sale anymore. Marine land said they don't make any money. 

So that means I have to do something else. I could do 55g but I liked the idea of 75g much better it gave me more options on larger fish.


----------



## Warhawk

I got my Central air pump still waiting on the valves to come in the mail. Hoping to buy the pipe this week so I can start building this weekend. 

I have also decided it was time to put the tile own in my fish room. The tile that is there was old stuff from before we moved int, it is a pill n stick type that is falling apart. We bought the new tile last year when we redid the floor in the movie room but I have been lazy so never did my room. I'm doing the floor in sections so I can move stuff only one time. But my large racks I will have to set aside a few pieces to put down when I move them.


----------



## Warhawk

Over the weekend I setup my central air system, working good really like it. Still working on getting my tile floor done but should be able to make a video this week on the room.


----------



## Warhawk

Room update. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UknIsmt178Q

After this update I put lids on most of the tanks.


----------



## Warhawk

Picked up four 55g tanks and a 20g Long last night at Pectco for $1 per gallon. I also got a email coupon from petco for 25% off purchase price. So couldn't pass up the deal to get them.

My hpoe is I can get the stand build this weekend but not sure I will have time.


----------



## InfiniteCascade

Very cool. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Warhawk

I forgot to share this video a few weeks ago. I have set up four 55g tanks. 


https://youtu.be/87V-KEk8mDM

I have fish in 3 of the tanks already. I'm going to move some others down to the last tank and that will free up 3 or 4 smaller tanks.


----------



## Romad

Wow. Just wow! :shock:

Can't wait to see them stocked. Have fun deciding.


----------



## Warhawk

Romad said:


> Wow. Just wow! :shock:
> 
> Can't wait to see them stocked. Have fun deciding.


Thanks

I'm hoping some of my current fish will start to spawn so I can fill the tanks up with just what I want.


----------



## Warhawk

My fish room is still doing well. Not a lot of new stuff just same old stuff growing up. Did lose my Bichir nor sure what happened he was doing great and eating and one day he died. Thinking about selling all my crayfish just not as enjoyable anymore. But no rush maybe I will keep them.


----------



## Intilis

Wow


----------



## Warhawk

I'm still alive but not been here in a while. Most of my free time has been spent working to get my oldest sons Jeep ready for the road when he starts driving. 

I have been doing water changes and feeding but not much else. Plants are growing well and got a few new fry but nothing new. Thinking again about scaling back some of the cichlids and doing some betta breeding but it has failed every time so not sure it will be any better this time.


----------



## Warhawk

I think I will be trying to breed Betta again. I have tried a few times as I have listed here on the topic but it always fails so not sure this time will be any different but really love these little guys so want to try.


----------



## Warhawk

Well I picked up 2 new Betta a male and female crown tail. While not the newest of the bettas but I like them. I will get some pics in the next few days.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Why post if you don't have the pics!? Thats tormenting!


----------



## Warhawk

I know just a big tease. 

I put them in tanks last night and I broke my own rule about quarantine I really shouldn't have but wanted to get them settled as quick as I could. Both are breeding age but I'm going to let them rest for a 4-5 weeks and bulk up a little before I even start thinking about that.


----------



## Warhawk

I have started moving some tanks around and rehomed some fish. As much as I want to breed the betta I don't think I will, every time I have tried it I get burnt out and don't want that again. So I'm going to see about breeding some of the cichlids and see how that goes. 

Will be making a video first of the week after I have the tanks moved and cleaned up.


----------



## Warhawk

I have my 10g rack set back up, I'm going to use it as a fry rack and maybe small grow out tank. Not sure how I want to set it all up yet. 






I did get some new fish the LFS said they where Electric Yellow or Yellow Lab but labeled Lions cove. Not sure which they are but should know for sure in a few weeks as they grow out. I have a video on them I will be uploading it later today. 


Also this morning I noticed Kong and Oswald (my 2 oscars) have fungus so that kinda sucks. Planning on doing daily water changes for a few weeks to keep the water as clean as possible and put some salt in the tank to help them fight it. Really hate that they are my favorite fish but I have never had great luck with Oscars this is my 3 or 4th pair(not sure they are male and female)


----------



## Warhawk

I got the okay to expand my room if I want to, I could double the amount of space but means I would have to buy more tanks and fish. Not sure if I will or not but might add a few more tanks as I fill my current ones up. I have been moving fish around and was able to empty a few tanks, with luck I will make a new room tour soon and share with everyone.

I did setup my PVC over flow on the Oscar tank (150g) and it is so much nicer doing water changes now, I turn on the water for 8-10 mins and it does a 20% water change I can do that twice a day by turning a valve. Should have do that years ago.


Also picking up a Daffodil cichlid group and 2 or 3 five-bar cichlids this weekend. 

My Blood dragon and Red shoulder groups are going just waiting for them to spawn and start pulling eggs.


----------



## AngelfishLover

All I can say is WOW! If I were 20 years younger. . ..


----------



## Warhawk

My fish room is a passion for sure. 

Over the weekend I didn't get the new fish I wanted because we had family stuff going on. So those are on hold until I can get time to meet the breeder (he lives about a hour from me).

I did get some stuff in the fish room done this weekend. 

Moved my Angels and Convict females to a 55g tank. With this move I can see them better and will be about to enjoy them much more. 
Moved the Oscars back to their 150g tanks and they both love it. 
Moved African cichild males to all be in one tank and found a holding female mixed(move her out)

This emptied three 55g tanks and a 29g, one of the 55g will be for the 5 bar cichilds and the others will be for grow out tanks. Need to make another video or photos maybe tonight.


----------



## grumbleguts

what cichlids are you breeding warhawk?


----------



## Warhawk

grumbleguts said:


> what cichlids are you breeding warhawk?



My current plans to breed are the following

“Red Shoulder” Aulonocara stuartgranti (3 males and 5 females)

“Blood Dragon” Aulonocara sp. (2 males and 3 females)

“Electric Yellow” Labidochromis caeruleus (12 total waiting for them to grow up)

“Red Zebra” Metriaclima estherae (6 total waiting for them to grow up)




My Red Shoulders and Blood Dragons go into groups of 1 male and 6-7 females, if I don't have enough females I add some OB females to keep the numbers up. To keep my lines clean I will not be hatching eggs from the OBs. I will be pulling the eggs to hatch them and raise the fry in grow out tanks. This will be less stress on the mother and will allow more fry to grow out. Once I can get a few batches of fry I will drop the OB all together.


With the Red Zebra and Electric yellow as both groups need to grow a little more I'm going to keep them together, once I can sex them I plan on leaving 2 males in the tank and having 8-10 females. Again will be pulling the eggs to raise the fry out side the tanks. I might also go back to the place I got these and get 4 more. 


I don't have a lot of each fish so I plan on keeping the first 2 batches of fry for myself and if the colors are holding with both of those batches I will start selling males. Not sure if I will be selling females I have read that a lot of big breeders only sell males as they are the best color.

I want to do “Rusty” Iodotropheus spregeraebut I think I only have 1 male and 1 female I need to get 4 or 5 more females. I also want to get some nice OB males but I haven't seen any locally so will keep looking.

The five bars might be breed too, if I get a group of 5-6 I could grow them in the 55g for another year or two then they should be close to breeding size.


----------



## Warhawk

Well I'm testing the idea of expanding my fish room, right beside my fish room we have a finished room that doesn't get used. My biggest concern is if I can heat both rooms so I have blocked off the hall way so that room and the fish room share the heat. I should know later tonight if this will work and can start moving some stuff over. 

My thoughts are move my fry tanks to the new room and leave my current room for my normal tanks. Doing it this way I hope will make caring for the fry easier and give me a place to sit and watch my fish again. After I added the four 55g tanks I don't have room for a chair so there isn't a place to just relax.


----------



## Warhawk

Okay so I have decided to make some changes, here is why. 

I have a small fish room only 130sq feet but I make the most of the space I currently have 800+ gallons of water in 21 tanks. In the last two years I have had as many as 30 tanks running but I have cut back on the different fish and dropped some of the smaller tanks. I really enjoy keeping fish but I have decided to change things up and go toward more Malawi cichlids. So when I started looking for new fish I hit the LFS but looking at the LFS most of their african cichilds are grey or very faded colors, just not what you call "Show fish". And with no local freshwater fish club (there is a salt water group but they snub anything freshwater) it is hard to find local keepers or breeders. This got me to thinking I really enjoy breeding my SA cichilds, and BN plecos so why not make the swap to breed some african cichilds that will have lots of color. I have put it off for years because not wanting to really rebuild my fish room. But with the opening of another room in my basement now is a good time to change things over. 

First off I'm doing this because I love the experience of it and if I can make enough money to cover my fish food or new fish that's awesome. Not looking to make this a business but if it really takes off I can deal with that down the road. 

Here are the fish I'm starting with.
Blood Dragon (had this group for year)
Red Shoulder (had this group for years)
Electric Yellow (Yellow Lab) got 12 
Red Zebra got 11

The Blood Dragons and Red Shoulder I have had for just under 2 years, I haven't worried about fry in that time but I'm going to start pulling fry to place them in grow out tanks. I will grow these out and take the males to the LFS, while I keep the females at least until I get a few dozen for my stock. I might only sale the males as they have the best color but only time will tell it depends on if I get a demand for the females. 

The Electric Yellow and Red zebra I know aren't the most exciting fish but they have nice colors and I really like them so I got enough juveniles that I can grow them out to adults and get a good mix to breed. They are all less than 2" so it will take me a few months to get these guys going but no problem. These I will take both males and females as they both have nice color, I will be keeping some back for my self but shouldn't be a issue. 

With all this I'm expanding my fish room to another room. As you can guess my 130sq foot room is kinda full with 21 tanks so I'm going to move a few tanks to the new room with my fry tanks. The fry tanks will be six 10g tanks, and four 20g tanks all linked together sharing water. Plus three 55g tanks that I might link not sure yet. I will put new fry in the 10g and as they get larger will move out to the 20g. Once they get a little bigger (about 1") will move them to the 55g tanks to grow out. Then off to the store. With the tanks linked it will make water changes much easier I'm thinking 3 times a week. 

When it comes to the store I have 1 LFS here to town and 1 more within a hours drive both have bought fish from me in the past so once I get the system running I'm going to make a list and prices for the stores. There are 2 other stores within a hour but I need to talk to them about buying fish. My plan is once or twice a month driver to the out of town stores to deliver fish. I will keep breeding the BN plecos because they do well in the LFS and I have them going already. 

I have found a local breeder(hour drive) that has Eureka reds, blue orchid and Daffodils(not Malawi I know) so might have to set up a few more tanks for those guys also. I have a few more empty tanks I could use for these. 

I have thought about the 55g for growing the fry, it might be a little big I could pick up some 29g but I like the big tanks. I haven't finalized the layout for the new room yet so I can move things around or maybe adjust the number of tanks.

I know it's a rough plan but anyone see any holes?

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## Warhawk

Started moving into the new room I hope to get more done this weekend, I won't be finished but want to get the empty tanks moved over. Honestly I'm a little over whelmed there is a lot to do and I don't have time. I get about a hour every evening and 4-6 hours on sat to work but I have to do normal fish maintenance in that time. I know I can get it all done just power thru and keep working, or maybe take a vacation day from work and get it all done at once. 

Doing more checking and looks like one of the other stores out of town will buy fish also. So right now I have 3 that will and 1 yet to talk to.

Also got to make my logo today which was fun it's not perfect but a good start. One of the guys in my Life Group(bible study from church) is a retired artist so going let him take my idea to the next level and make it nice. Also made it my avatar to make sure I like it.


----------



## Warhawk

Didn't get the move fully done but made a good start. Still need to get the fry rack setup and a few fish moved around.


----------



## Warhawk

I pulled my first mouth brooder fry and got 14 little guys. They are floating in a small container in the same tank, wanted to give them about a week in the same water they where born in before I moved them around. 

Also ordered my pump for the fry rack and it should be here this week so I can finish up that build. I would like to have that running for 5-7 days before I add fish to make sure I have no leaks and that gives my filters more time to seed. My sons is having friends over this weekend so might not be able to get as much done as I hoped.


Also I caught myself measuring for new tanks this morning. I can put eight 55g in the room easy but I could also do two 125g and four 75g. The 55g I can get for $440 but if I catch the sale right I can get 75g for $75 and 125g for $250. One of the local stores runs them on sale 1 or 2 times a year.


----------



## Warhawk

Added a lot of new stuff to the fish room. 

Quick summary
My fry rack idea failed so I changed it up and doing it different. 

I have 3 tanks setup for shrimp colony, I will be adding guppies to their tanks at some point but wanted to make sure they are breeding well before I do that. 

Moved my 2 crowntail bettas to their own tanks maybe to breed later in the year. 

Blood dragon fry are doing well I moved them to a 10g tank and are really growing now. 

Moved Marbled cray fish need the space for fish, thinking about getting rid of these guys all together but not sure yet. 

Moved my turtle to a larger tank. 

New fish

11 24k white cloud minnows, petco had them on sale for $1 each and I had never keep them so thought it was a good time.
4 Lamprologus speciosus Shell dweller cichilds from a local discus breeder that didn't want them any more. 
1 Male Betta, local fish keeper needed tank space and knew I keep betta so asked if I would take him so I did.
4 afrcian cichilds not sure what they are yet

That does sound like a lot once I start listing the changes in the last few weeks. 


I'm thinking about setting up a native tank or maybe a few tanks. Some of the fish in the area are cool and I can collect them with a fishing license.

Here is a video of the shell dwellers.


----------



## Warhawk

So I'm weak for sure. I got a email today from Petco telling me I had $5 reward so I was looking at that and saw they have Betta on sale. So at lunch I run out to see what they have, and picked up 5 females for less than $10. Thinking about going back to get a few more but not sure. Thinking about giving breeding a try again this spring. 

Over the weekend I moved a lot of fish around and setup a few more tanks. My peacock breeding projects are doing well hope to setup 2 more groups soon.


----------



## Warhawk

Built a new rack for 20g L tanks and doing some math I have 40 tanks going (not all with fish yet) and that makes over 1,000 gallons of water in the fish room. Does that mean I win something?


----------



## jjposko

Wow your room has come along way from Feb of 2015.... Awesome to check back in and see how much you have added. The video updates are great to see what you have going on in your tanks. Looking forward to seeing more updates from you.


----------

